# Electrical Problem



## Ls1.Goat (Jan 22, 2012)

When I turn on my dome light it makes the relay for the interior lights flicker, it cuts power to my stereo and all the lights inside the trunk, console, and dash. the fan also turns on after the relay flickers for some time. 

Ive checked the bcm its fine, i have the door lights unplugged temporarily, fuse is good ext ext..

Anyone had this problem before and have the solution? thanks guys! 

Pictures of my goat!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps a grounding issue. Nicked wire?


----------



## Ls1.Goat (Jan 22, 2012)

ive checked alot, its driving me crazy! maybe it could be the actual dome light switch bad? i really dont know at this point!


----------



## Ls1.Goat (Jan 22, 2012)

bump!


----------

